# diet tips?...



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

hi everyone,
I was wondering if anyone can.recommend a diet that doesn't require fancy or special foods just.
or tell me what has worked for you
like low carbs - no carbs - or all carbs lol jk. but really I need some general tips or diets that have worked. when. I have been.a little heavy all my life but when I was stationed on a ship in japan I was. happy with my weight around 
180lb. it was easy nothing better to do in the little free time we had but work out and hardly had time to eat.

anyway when I got here my weight slowly creeped up and the earlier this year and injured my knee had surgery on it.( didn't go well and I still havent recovered) so now my only option to try to bring my weight back done is throught dieting thays where I need everones help since I don't really know the first thing bout watching what I eat
I did do some online searching but I want to know what has worked for you in the real world since a lot of those diets are I'm possible to follow. I'm at 234lb and would like to be back at around 185. :+(

thanks in advance


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry, but to lose that much weight it'll take a lifestyle change.

Diet and excercise and a real commitment. I recently did 75 days of "P90x" before straining my neck. It's an hour or more of hell 6 days a week. (Hit pause, catch your breath, then hit play). I lost 20 pounds and felt great. Now it's been 3 weeks and I gotta tell you it's tough to get re-motivated.

But I started again yesterday.

I get a physical every 6 months, I was up to 225# and my blood pressure was "borderline" to start taking drugs.

It's WAY too hard, but you can pause anytime. Heck the HARDEST workout is one of the off days when you do Yoga. No crap...


I also cut out soda, most beer, and started drinking a lot of "Crystal Light".

P90x is a series of 10 or so videos. $120 or so. It WORKS though even if you are a slug.

Now with a bum knee it may not work for you. There is a lot of jumping and other leg work like squats. 

Jim


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

My dad was able to lose about 30 lbs by cutting out all bread from his diet, as well as soft drinks. No white rice, either.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*livestrong.com effective and free!*

Tracks your weight and calorie intake. I went from 225 to 185 in 90 days, and am maintaining at 192. Started lifting weights to pick up some muscle after losing the fat -- looked too scrawny. 

It has iphone and other mobile apps so you can plug in your food and exercise at lunch or on the road. 

The theory is net calories.... my goal is 2000 per day which I totally blew today. But I walked 30 minutes and lifted for an hour, which netted me down to close my goal.

Anyway, worked for me.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

I am old and my joints don't take to exercise too well. I went the low carb route and lost 33 lb. in nine months with no exercise. One plate full of food with no seconds. Get a book that has a list of carb values and check everything. You will be surprised how high in carbs some vegetables can be. Hold your carbs to around 40 grams/day the first couple of months then you can let them creep up just a little. Yes, booze is full of carbs...


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Sugar Busters Diet (low glycemic index foods) is one of the more healthy ones and it makes sense. You also need to include some kind of light exercise with your knee problem. It works but you can't mix and choose with other diets.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

This is just what I do. I'm not telling anyone to do this. If you do, talk to your doctor 1st before taking coral calcium (antioxidant/ph balancer) or grape seed extract (antioxidant). 

I take coral calcium, 3x day. Grape seed extract 3x day. Oatmeal in morning, small snacks during day, usually carrots and celery, salad. I eat regular food too, pizza, steak, etc.. lots of veggies. I never eat after 6pm, unless it's a salad or carrots, celery(just cause I like them), or out at a resturant. I never drink anything after 7pm, if I do, it's limited to (1/4 - 1/2 glass). 
I used to drink alot of beer, yum yum...case an evening wasn't nothing. Until the ole beer belly put me in the "dicky do" club. You know, that's when your stomach sticks out more than your ..... well you get the picture... 
Anyway, that much liquid in your stomach, weighs alot. Now, when you go to bed, and lay on your side. All that liquid weight stretches your stomach, as your stomach muscles relaxes when asleep. This and all the calories cause the beer belly syndrome.
I was up to 235, and I stay an average 175-180 now. I can go lower, but I still like pizza and the (high cholesterol) real ice cream.......


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I promise you would be shocked at how much sugar you eat or drink every day, it doesn't just come from candy bars either. Cut out bottled fruit juices, gatorade, lemonade, cokes, sweet tea, etc etc etc, there are healthier versions of all of them. 

Step two, get out on your kayak and wear yourself out a few times a week and GRILL the fish you catch. Eat some veggies and whole fruits as often as you can. You WILL feel better and weight will drop.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Walk the dog a couple times a day... speed it up when you can.

ANYTHING to get some excercise.

Jim


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> My dad was able to lose about 30 lbs by cutting out all bread from his diet, as well as soft drinks. No white rice, either.


That what I did, stop eating fast food, no cokes or tea. Eat wheat bread and watch your portions. I have dropped 27lbs in just over a month. Its going to take some change if your wanting to lose that much weight. You have to stop snacking and get an idea what your are doing wrong during the day. If I quit drinking beer I would lose alot more but that's not going to happen, although I only drink on weekends now.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

these answers are exactly whay I was looking for I have started liftinf again and taking out my kayak that plus my physical therapy shoild have me covered in the excersize area untill me knee gets better. my hardest task will be minimizing the carbs I like em lol. 
I.understand it will take a lifestyle change to reach my goal but I'm ready I do t eveb recognize my self in pictures anymore lol I'm going to start out by cutting out drinks other then water then work into what I eat.

ill keep you all posted on my. progress
thanks for taking the time to post!!


----------



## cag17 (Jul 26, 2011)

I lost 40 pounds by counting cals, cutting out sweets, and running anwhere from 3-5 miles 4 times a week. Portion control did it for me...I've maintained my weight, but it's been hard to get motivated in the heat and with sinus issues.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

oxbeast1210 said:


> hi everyone,
> I was wondering if anyone can.recommend a diet that doesn't require fancy or special foods just.
> or tell me what has worked for you
> like low carbs - no carbs - or all carbs lol jk. but really I need some general tips or diets that have worked. when. I have been.a little heavy all my life but when I was stationed on a ship in japan I was. happy with my weight around
> ...


1. portion control at meals
2. eat more fresh fruits and vegetables, much less meat
3. eliminate processed foods, no take out, no fast food, etc.
4. severely limit alcohol intake
5. realize that exercise doesn't require a gym; do little things like take the stairs
6. elevate your heart rate for 45 minutes a day
7. don't try to do everything in 90 days, like P90x, or too quickly


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

yeah,
I think my biggest flaw is the portion control and eating out to much. excersize is near impossible right now I'm waiting to get results back from the nerves and muscles in my left leg since the surgery I have lost control of my quad I can't do anything that requires my leg. it doesn't hurt just certain muscles wont work. I've. een working my upper body a little


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

oxbeast1210 said:


> yeah,
> I think my biggest flaw is the portion control and eating out to much. excersize is near impossible right now I'm waiting to get results back from the nerves and muscles in my left leg since the surgery I have lost control of my quad I can't do anything that requires my leg. it doesn't hurt just certain muscles wont work. I've. een working my upper body a little


Just remember that as long as you are breathing or moving you are using energy. That's the real key (I've been through this before)...simple day to day changes or just simple gradual changes that will take longer and get you to your goal. Easy things like walking or taking the stairs help.

Restaurant food is really bad for you. We all indulge in it, naturally, but it's not something that needs to be eaten every day.

Best of luck! I feel a little inspired myself. I'm in the same position that you are in right now (sans the bad leg).


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

All of us who have gained weight started with portion control no matter what we were eating. I was drinking 3 or more sodas a day. I would go to the fridge and get this instead of water. I dropped quite a bit of weight just by stopping this bad habit. By going on the Sugar Buster diet I learned foods to avoid which is basically anything white like someone told you before including something that I love potatoes and popcorn. I can now eat them but in moderation which goes back to the portion size. Out of all of this information as well as reading about different diets you will have to find something that you can live with or you will gain that weight back with a vengeance. I wish you the best. You can do it with a little determination.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

SHunter said:


> All of us who have gained weight started with portion control no matter what we were eating. I was drinking 3 or more sodas a day. I would go to the fridge and get this instead of water. I dropped quite a bit of weight just by stopping this bad habit. By going on the Sugar Buster diet I learned foods to avoid which is basically anything white like someone told you before including something that I love potatoes and popcorn. I can now eat them but in moderation which goes back to the portion size. Out of all of this information as well as reading about different diets you will have to find something that you can live with or you will gain that weight back with a vengeance. I wish you the best. You can do it with a little determination.


That's true. You have to look at it as a lifestyle change, not something temporary like a diet.

And, honestly, you can be muscled up and looking great and still ruin your heart with cigs, booze, and bad food.


----------



## Weaver Brown (Jun 26, 2008)

If it tastes good, spit it out


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Exercise is #1, diet comes in #2.

My wife wanting to lose the baby weight has been on the low carb (20g or less per day) and has so far lost a lot. The worst is the first week of almost no sugars, no pasta, no carbonated drinks, etc. Most of her diet is veggies and meat.

Which if you really think about it, humans have the teeth and evolutionary digestive system for a primarily meat diet with the need for just a little plant based products (front teeth cut into the meat, canines hold onto it and pointed molars crush it).

I was raised this way in small town western South Dakota, mostly meat and veggies. This has helped keep my (and my family's) metabolism fairly high and to this date I am at a steady 215 lb (and 6'5"). I can eat an entire chocolate cake and not gain a pound (although the sugar does make me sick). Some may say genetics but my mom was heavyset much of my life growing up until she got back on the foods I grew up with and got away from the excessive pastas and sugars. Now she is back down to a respectable 140 lbs (from 200+). Her problem was the extra sugars and pastas she was always eating instead of or on top of the meals the rest of the family had.

My brother who takes after my mom is in his low 20s and is using this same low carb diet to lose weight and once he is down to 195, will be joining the military.

I know this one works because 5 people close to me have all lost extra or considerable weight using this method, and are healthy as can be because of it. One problem is people are so hooked on sodas, that even getting the diet, low cal, no calorie sodas, they still use either corn syrup or aspartame instead of normal sugar, which is most times much worse for you since they are not natural sugars.


----------



## phukbp (Jun 13, 2010)

I was 238 4 months ago and now I am 210. I started out with P90X and was using their diet and was not losing any weight. I spoke to a personal trainer, who had lost around 200 pounds, about my diet and why I wasn't losing any weight and he gave me a simple diet that started shedding the weight. No counting cals, no portions, and no bs.
I don't know everything about dieting and don't pretend to but this is pretty much what I started doing and it worked great. 
Eat breakfast. Need to get metabolism going. Breakfast should be healthy and this is when you can eat sugars and carbs because you are going to burn it and you need the energy through out the day. 
Small meals with healthy snacks between meals ( I ate fruit, like apples, raisins, and oranges) Taper off the fruit towards the end of the day because of sugar content.
Lunch is biggest meal of the day, not dinner. Lunch should have your carbs in it and dinner should not. Don't eat anything with carbs in it after 3 pm. 
Dinner should be meat and veggies, no carbs and no sugars. That includes what your drinking with dinner too.
Basically you have to train yourself how to eat again but once you do it is easy and you will feel the difference. 
Cut sugar out of your drinks and use artificial sweetener. Watch the caffiene intake too. 
Never eat a meal until you are hurting because you are full. This stretches your stomach and makes you feel ill. Small meals is the way to go.
Finally, I threw in a fat burner for additional help. I used spirodex because it got good reviews and doesn't make you all twitchy like some of the other ones.
Hope this helps and let me know if you have anymore questions


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

what's a good resource for some guildlines on low carb diets? I don't mind paying but id rather look for something free mayabe where I can find ideas for low carb meals


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Remember that "low-carbohydrate diets are used as treatments for some other conditions, notably diabetes and epilepsy, but also for high cholesterol, chronic fatigue syndrome (see ketosis) and polycystic ovarian syndrome."

Another problem is many fo these low carb diets also restrict calories, and the problem there is your body needs a certain number of calories to stay healthy. So combining the typical 1700-2200 calories per day with avoiding pasta, sugars, sodas, etc should help greatly. This site has some ideas for meals although they mention some "whole wheat breads" which is still a good idea to avoid after a week or two after starting the diet:

http://www.thatsfit.com/2010/12/26/low-carb-meal-plan-and-menu/


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I know you're injured now, but in general, if people would exercise 5 days a week and eat healthy.. viola! weight loss. Just like the old days.


----------



## phukbp (Jun 13, 2010)

I was 238 4 months ago and now I am 210. I started out with P90X and was using their diet and was not losing any weight. I spoke to a personal trainer, who had lost around 200 pounds, about my diet and why I wasn't losing any weight and he gave me a simple diet that started shedding the weight. No counting cals, no portions, and no bs.
I don't know everything about dieting and don't pretend to but this is pretty much what I started doing and it worked great. 
Eat breakfast. Need to get metabolism going. Breakfast should be healthy and this is when you can eat sugars and carbs because you are going to burn it and you need the energy through out the day. 
Small meals with healthy snacks between meals ( I ate fruit, like apples, raisins, and oranges) Taper off the fruit towards the end of the day because of sugar content.
Lunch is biggest meal of the day, not dinner. Lunch should have your carbs in it and dinner should not. Don't eat anything with carbs in it after 3 pm. 
Dinner should be meat and veggies, no carbs and no sugars. That includes what your drinking with dinner too.
Basically you have to train yourself how to eat again but once you do it is easy and you will feel the difference. 
Cut sugar out of your drinks and use artificial sweetener. Watch the caffiene intake too. 
Never eat a meal until you are hurting because you are full. This stretches your stomach and makes you feel ill. Small meals is the way to go.
Finally, I threw in a fat burner for additional help. I used spirodex because it got good reviews and doesn't make you all twitchy like some of the other ones.
Hope this helps and let me know if you have anymore questions


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I am glad that you started this thread Ox, I am also trying to drop some unnecessary weight and have made some radical eating changes for what I am accustomed to eating! My doctor told me in April that I was borderline diabetic and, if I didn't take control of my carb. and sugar intake, I would be shooting insulin for the remainder of my life. That caught my attention.

Here is a website that I find has a real common sense approach to what we eat, how we exercise, and the way that we shape our everyday lifestyle. The man in charge, Mark Sisson, and his little primal buddy Grok take a look at how our primal ancestors ate and exercised and lived their lives and they have suggestions that really make common sense to me for eating healthy and exercising in this fast paced modern world.

Read through his Primal Blueprint and the 10 rules for exercising and make your own decision about whether he is a nut or not. I see a 57 year old man who is in much better shape that I was at my peak!! And you don't have to give up everything you like to eat, just adjust your portions or take some time to make your own meals instead of hitting the fast food troughs for more cholesterol ridden grease burgers.

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/

This is another website where you can go in and enter all the food you eat each day and the site will keep a food journal for you including calories consumed, carbs., sugars, fat, etc. and it will calculate, based on some exercise routines that you pick and choose from for your daily activities, approximately how many calories you burn per day and compare that number to how many you consume each day.

http://www.fitday.com/

I wish you good luck in getting a routine started that you feel comfortable with and one that you can follow sensibly on a daily basis. And don't be afraid to treat yourself from time to time as you make progress.


----------



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

While i agree with reducing refined carbs i think the distiction needs to be made between refined/processed carbohydrates and whole or complete carbohydrates. I've seen people go on this sort of diet and swear off all carbohydrates including beans, fruits, whole grains, etc. I suppose if you are trying to lose weight in a hurry then cutting off carbs will work towards that goal. But you need to ask yourself if you are doing this to become healthier or skinnier. Obviously any weight loss will make for a healthier you but you dont want to shun the nutrtion that is in fruits, beans, whole grains. Your body needs both soluble and insoluble fiber.

The main thing is to exert more energy or calories than you input. Each lb of fat is roughly 3,000 calories. If you are immobile like you say, then focus on reducing overall intake by reducing portions and try to exercise any way you can. Swimming is a great way for those that have mobility issues. 

My advice would be to maintain a balanced diet. Tone down your portions, especially meat, include more veggies and dont worry about a modest portion of healthy carbohydrates (beans, sweet potato, quinoa). When people say a balanced diet, thats exactly what they mean. Look at your plate and if the chicken breast is taking up half the plate and your veggies and grains are splitting the rest than you have an imbalance. Just keep that in mind. 

Drink *a lot* of water, lay off the sweet tea and colas completely. An alchoholic drink at dinner is fine but dont bother if you cant just have one. Like alot of people have stated, it will require a lifestyle change to get to your goal and maintain it. Another problem with the carb craze diet that alot of people seem to have is that once they come off they balloon right back to where they were. Obviously this is partly due to a lack of discipline but your body adapts to the lack of carbs and a complete reintroduction sends your body into storage mode.

best of luck, it will be hard. Dont kid yourself


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

wow
thank you all for your very detailed replies. sounds like I need to educate myself more on the subject before starting. anyway I will periodically post my results as I go. weight right now just weighed myself is at 234lb. I'm 5' 9" so shooting for about 190 or even 200 with more mussle mass. less would be better but id be happy with that.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Guy drops 90 pounds in 60 days. you can stream the movie free on netflix. It is worth watching!

*http://www.youtube.com/movie?v=aTMOGLbXWIk&ob=av1n&feature=mv_sr*

*Fat, Sick & Nearly Dead*

Overweight Australian filmmaker Joe Cross attempts to wrestle back control of his failing health during a cross-country trek in which he engages everyday Americans in discussions about food and obesity in this lighthearted documentary addressing a deadly serious subject. Clocking in at 310 pounds and pumped full of steroids to battle a debilitating autoimmune disorder, Cross realized that he would soon be dead if he didn't make some major lifestyle changes. But pharmaceuticals were only treating his symptoms, and no doctor seemed capable of providing the long-term care and support it would take to turn his life around. Desperate, Cross loads up his car with a juicer and a generator, and pledges to survive on nothing but fresh fruit and vegetable juice for 60 days. Not long after his journey begins, Cross quickly realizes that he's well on his way to ending his growing dependence on prescription drugs. His body has begun to heal itself, and as the process continues, Cross attempts to prove just how empowering it can be to take responsibility for our own health. More 
close *



*


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Got my attention.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

There are a lot of websites for low carb diets. Diabetics use it too and anyone middle aged who is overweight will likely get the diesease. Just google "glycemic index food list" and you should bring up plenty of info. Here is one that I found with a pyramid for a start. If you decide to do this don't completely give up the carbs. I tried that at first and almost made myself sick. So, make sure that you eat at least one-two slices of whole grain bread cereal. Oatmeal with fruit and cinnamon is good but watch portions. I spent a lot of time last year looking this stuff up and I think that if you look at some web pages that you will figure out a way for you. I also read the Sugar Busters book by the cardio guys over in New Orleans. My uncle an orthopedic recommended the book. 

http://www.low-carb-diet-recipes.com/lowcarb_food.htm


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Be careful of what I call "hippie diets" such as going completely vegetarian, avoiding red meat, stuff like that. These are people we see after a decade or two seriously underweight, malnourished, blaming someone else for causing their illnesses, expecting one of the many drugs they take (illegal or prescription) to fix their fading health, etc...

The reason the low carb diet works is it is so close to what the human body actually needs based on our bodies, not what some government or paid off quack says we need as part of some food pyramid "scheme". If you notice, the more these paid off quacks get involved, the less and less meat they suggest and more sugary fruits and veggies they recommend... Not to mention all the subsidized grains so they forcefully suggest more "whole grain foods". One sandwich with 2 slices of bread of any kind is as much as the human body need for fiber, grains and such in a full day.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

screwballl said:


> The reason the low carb diet works is it is so close to what the human body actually needs based on our bodies, not what some government or paid off quack says we need as part of some food pyramid "scheme". If you notice, the more these paid off quacks get involved, the less and less meat they suggest and more sugary fruits and veggies they recommend...



Don't forget about processed grains. Processed grains are big business and why they've been pushed hard by corporations and marketing. Really, that compared to "have you had your fill of cow today?"...which makes more $$$$?


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

MGlover54 said:


> Don't forget about processed grains. Processed grains are big business and why they've been pushed hard by corporations and marketing. Really, that compared to "have you had your fill of cow today?"...which makes more $$$$?



Yeah I actually was editing my post with similar info when you posted... :thumbup:


----------



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

screwballl said:


> Be careful of what I call "hippie diets" such as going completely vegetarian, avoiding red meat, stuff like that. These are people we see after a decade or two seriously underweight, malnourished, blaming someone else for causing their illnesses, expecting one of the many drugs they take (illegal or prescription) to fix their fading health, etc...
> 
> The reason the low carb diet works is it is so close to what the human body actually needs based on our bodies, not what some government or paid off quack says we need as part of some food pyramid "scheme". If you notice, the more these paid off quacks get involved, the less and less meat they suggest and more sugary fruits and veggies they recommend... Not to mention all the subsidized grains so they forcefully suggest more "whole grain foods". One sandwich with 2 slices of bread of any kind is as much as the human body need for fiber, grains and such in a full day.


A typical slice of whole grain bread is roughly 2-3 grams of fiber. That’s not enough, especially if it is enriched flour where there is virtually no fiber. Dietary fiber is extremely important to overall health and you need at least 30-35 grams of it a day.

Fiber can be broken into soluble and insoluble. Soluble fiber helps to slow digestion which can make you feel fuller for longer. Slower digestion also leads to reduced spikes in blood sugar levels which has a beneficial effect on insulin levels, therefore helping those with diabetes or those that are susceptible. Soluble also helps lower LDL (bad) cholesterol. Insoluble fiber adds bulk to the diet, prevents constipation. They also help speed the passage of food and waste through the gut and colon, think of them as “scrubbers”.

Doing without whole grains, fruits and even carb rich veggies like carrots is a detriment to your health. Period. Those that promote a diet heavily in favor of meats are the same quacks that were pushing the “fat is bad” campaign in the 80’s-90’s.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok here we go this is what worked for me and will work for everybody if done right. First off you need to find what your calorie daily maintenance which is how many calories you should consume daily to maintain your current weight. One pound of fat is equal to 3500 calories so if you eat 500 calories below your maintenance you will lose 1 pound per week if you go 1000 below maintenance you will drop 2 pounds a week do not go below 1000 a day. As far as diet goes eat a 40 40 20 diet which is 40 % fat 40 % protein and 20 % carbs. Eat whole foods chicken, beef , fish , fruit and veggies. On the carbs eat whole grains and complex carbs ie sweet potatoes brown rice ect. In a year and a half I have lost almost 100 pounds and gained 15-18 pounds of lean muscle. My exercise consist of 4-5 days heavy weighttraining and 5 days of cardio including jogging and cycling. I also take a multivitamina, fish oil and drink whey protein 2 times daily. If you have any questions pm me and get on bodybuilding.com they have a good forum and tons of articles to read.


----------



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

seminolewind said:


> Ok here we go this is what worked for me and will work for everybody if done right. First off you need to find what your calorie daily maintenance which is how many calories you should consume daily to maintain your current weight. One pound of fat is equal to 3500 calories so if you eat 500 calories below your maintenance you will lose 1 pound per week if you go 1000 below maintenance you will drop 2 pounds a week do not go below 1000 a day. As far as diet goes eat a 40 40 20 diet which is 40 % fat 40 % protein and 20 % carbs. Eat whole foods chicken, beef , fish , fruit and veggies. On the carbs eat whole grains and complex carbs ie sweet potatoes brown rice ect. In a year and a half I have lost almost 100 pounds and gained 15-18 pounds of lean muscle. My exercise consist of 4-5 days heavy weighttraining and 5 days of cardio including jogging and cycling. I also take a multivitamina, fish oil and drink whey protein 2 times daily. If you have any questions pm me and get on bodybuilding.com they have a good forum and tons of articles to read.


This folks, is how its done. Extremely impressive.

Did you ever notice your metabolism matching your input. Basically did you find yourself having to intake less and less to stay ahead of your metabolism. I would think that after awhile of inputing less calories that your body would adapt and adjust your metabolism to meet that reduction, therefore having to continue reducing. Just curious.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Good question and yes it will eventually that's when you do a refeed and carb load. Basically once you hit a plateau you need to pick a day and eat like hell 3 to 4 thousand calories this will restart your metabolism. Also as you loose weight you daily maintenance will gradually fall so you will need to adjust your intake as well. There are several maintenance calculators online.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

arthurpete said:


> A typical slice of whole grain bread is roughly 2-3 grams of fiber. That’s not enough, especially if it is enriched flour where there is virtually no fiber. Dietary fiber is extremely important to overall health and you need at least 30-35 grams of it a day.
> 
> Fiber can be broken into soluble and insoluble. Soluble fiber helps to slow digestion which can make you feel fuller for longer. Slower digestion also leads to reduced spikes in blood sugar levels which has a beneficial effect on insulin levels, therefore helping those with diabetes or those that are susceptible. Soluble also helps lower LDL (bad) cholesterol. Insoluble fiber adds bulk to the diet, prevents constipation. They also help speed the passage of food and waste through the gut and colon, think of them as “scrubbers”.
> 
> Doing without whole grains, fruits and even carb rich veggies like carrots is a detriment to your health. Period. Those that promote a diet heavily in favor of meats are the same quacks that were pushing the “fat is bad” campaign in the 80’s-90’s.



I wasn't saying to completely cut them out, I was just saying that relying on a diet of nothing but is actually more dangerous and causing a lot of the problems we see today. Going to either extreme is dangerous, but it is better to stay with low carb, low bread, low pasta diets.

Also remember that there are 2 different types of carbs.. the bad carbs based on sugars and the good carbs from nature such as veggies. The low carb I was mentioning just limits the bad carbs.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the all the most thanks for all the advice I'm off to a good start and highly motivated.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey everyone just wanted to give an update its been a little over two weeks and im down about 10 lbs. I used everyones advice and came up with a plan that would fit my needs and that i cand do forever not just a diet . If i could do cardio i.know.id be losing more faster but because of my leg still struggle. I have been using my kayak alot since thats the only way i can get cardio )
thanks again to all that chimmed in!!


----------



## smann316 (Aug 2, 2010)

I recently ordered the 6 week body makeover and so far am impressed. The difficult part of it is you cut out salt and almost all fat. Salt causes you to retain water and uneccesary fat adds lots of calories. I started on Monday and have already lost over 5lbs. It requires alot of water, decaf unsweet tea, crystal light etc. no fruit juice, no cream in your coffee, no soft drinks etc. A meal for me at breakfast would be oatmeal (very little salt), brown sugar, cinnamon, dry toast or 3 egg whites, turkey sausage and cantaloupe with no salt in the eggs or sausage. it does not taste great but it does not tast aweful and so far it works. Dinner would be a grilled skinless chicken breast or fish, baked potato plain and steamed broccoli or fruit. it's alot of protein and water. You do eat carbs though which is good.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

where did you order?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The fancy diets are great I guess but what about plain old "push away and exercise"? If you consume a balanced 1200 - 1500 calories a day and exercise moderately you will loose weight. No magic pill or diet will work unless you do your part which is reduce caloric intake and exercise.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Aerobic Sex. Works for me.*

I'm talking about the teenage kind that leaves butt prints on a half mile of beach and only takes about a minute and a half.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

the first thing I would recommend is consult your physician and see to what level of physical exercise you can handle. If your diet is bad (fast food, cokes, sweet tea, eating past 8 at night then straight to bed) you gotta have the lifestyle change first. Start by water and water only. I am not a huge fan of the atkins type diets, because it will take the weight off, but wont keep it off. There are multiple exercise dvds on the market right now. My wife and I are doing insanity........it is by the same makers of p90x. It is 6 days a week of "holy crap I am fixing to die" but with it and the diet play it freaking works. Now, another thing I use to do was boxing. There are several personal trainers in town that do a boxing style workout. It is low impact on the knees, a heck of a cardio workout and core. I dropped 40 lbs doing it a couple years ago. Pm me if you need some phone numbers of trainers, but i would start by getting active and really look hardcore at what and how you are eating. 

wes


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks for the advice i have already started doing some of the things you mention but you did probide others that i didnt consider 
thank you


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Not sounding like a jerk. I work at Subway and get the same question EVERY day. I myself was asked several years ago when was the last time I saw it? "It" was my, well you can figure it out. I had put on 35+ pounds all in my gut. Did some research and a few diet changes and got down to 196. If it had a drive thru I wouldn't stop there lol. NO soft drinks. And Eat More. Like the others have said do a little research and you will be pleased. Diets do work but control is a plus. to shop for food, stay on the outside isle. Next time you go in the store look at all the junk in the center isles


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

No worries, Im not doing a diet anymore you all are right that's just a short term fix .
so far Iv'e cut out fast-food, sweetened drinks and most foods high in fat or sugar 

Eating alot of baked/grilled fish and chicken and salads which can be very tasty by the way I also limited my portion sizes so i wont over eat . used to eat till it hurt 

Anyway because i"m eating alot of veggies and some fruits I don't really feel like i'm missing out on anything and a greasy burger just isn't appetizing 
I think i got it figured out it will be easy to keep this up.

I can now slowly ride the bike but it just isn't enough for cardio but kayaking almost everyday takes care of that


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Quick update thanks for the tips

Im down 25 lbs. 

But im stuck at 210 im eating good and have started doing more cardiovascular and lifting but my weight wont budge lol

25 lbs to go.... any more tips


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I didn't read this whole thread, but have you checked out Body for Life? It's a workout and eating program that by the end has changed your habits...hopefully. Looks like you're doing pretty good. Good luck on making it to your goal.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Congrats ox Body for life is great if you have the money for supplements. Those last 25 are hard. You start lifting you build muscle that adds weight. Watch an episode of biggest loser you will see it there also. Keep up the great work, and don't the holidays get ya


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey body of life is ok just remember calories in calories out ,meaning exercise. if possible exercise first thing in the morning before you eat anything this will help you burn stored energy and fat. I have a book called super cuts with alot of good protien and low fat recipes will try to find for you. the more you workout with weights to increase muscle the more you burn off fat. also when you can walk for two minutes then sprint for 10 seconds or so then walk for two minutes keep alternating this for twenty minutes the sprinting increases heart rate let me know i used to be a personal trainer you may not be able to do this because of your knee remember you did not gain the weight overnight good luck.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone 
Floor guy if you happen to find that book please let me know. Ill write down the recipes I like and return the book to you or buy it from you if you prefer that.

My knee is a lot better these days the first time I tried running my mile time was 13 min 
its down to 940 now. hoping to get around 8m45s mile and lose ten more lbs by new years 
I'm going to try to alternate walking with sprints(well the fastest I can go at least) see if that helps me some


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

you are welcome to borrow the book will try to find it and pm you , i hunt in springhill around munson so i could meet you and let you borrow it.


----------

